# whats the best hi's, mid's & low's



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

im looking to put in a serious system in my car. i was wondering who make the best component system and subwoofers. i also want to know when i get the componet system if i should run them off of an amplifier. if i get 2 amps one for highs and one for low low i need a equalizer or should i just run the rca for the high from the front and the low from the rear?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

got_sixth said:


> im looking to put in a serious system in my car. i was wondering who make the best component system and subwoofers. i also want to know when i get the componet system if i should run them off of an amplifier. if i get 2 amps one for highs and one for low low i need a equalizer or should i just run the rca for the high from the front and the low from the rear?


The best speaker is a subjective subject. Pick the ones tha sound the best to you. Rather than asking for the best, tell us your budget and what speakers that you have preferred after hearing them in the past, and perhaps we can recommend a few brands for you to listen too. 

Also you MUST connect them to an amp. The high end components NEED amplifier power, you will probably damage the speakers by trying to run them off of a head unit, not to mention they WILL sound like complete shit! 

Do some research on serious sound systems, you will see that EVERYONE is running external amplification, in fact the head units that 90% of the competition circuit uses do NOT have amps. built in to them. 

Budget is the key here, "best" typically comes with a huge price tag, most people are not willing to spend the $ for the really high end stuff. Hell I had a little over $10,000 in audio equipment before I got in to performance...


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

okay well heres my setup and it sounds pretty damn good....

i took out my rear deck speakers comletely, capped off the wires....didnt fill the holes so there was room for the air from my subs to move in and out....

i have 2 mtx 5600's in the trunk, each have 300 watts on each, and believe it or not i have regular poineer 6.5's in the front, with just 75 watts on each, no other speakers, tweeters...nothing

sounds amazing, this company around here heard about my cars system and wants to hire me....lol and all i did was a half ass job...

but my 12's hit reallly hard for a little sentra, so i ripped out my whole interior, took my trunk and my hook off, and dynomatted the whole car, no vibrations


if you wanna pay for shipping and have 220 bucks i can get you 39 square feet of dynamat

which is a very good deal, look it up online, 250 bucks for the premieum stuff and u only get like 20 feet...


----------



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

I've heard alot of different speakers in my life, and these are my personal favorites:
Subs: JL
Mids and tweets: MB Quart
But what speakers sound best to you, is up to you, we all have our own taste in what sounds good.
You'll be alot happier if you amp your component set(s). They'll play louder and sound better than off the deck. You can get away with running an entry level component set off an aftermarket head unit, but I wouldn't run any component set off the factory radio. Unless you buy your radio from a department store like Walmart, it'll have more power than the factory head unit, and a entry level set will be safe. Don't run a mid level/high end component set directly off any aftermarket radio!
Whether you need an EQ, once again, is up to you. If you like the way things sound without an EQ, I guess you don't need one. Most people when they buy quality speakers and amps to begin with, can tune the sound well enough to their liking with the head unit bass/treble controls, and don't need an EQ.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

o know JL again. JL are too expensive. much better for the money


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

No limit is right about ditching rear speakers...no need for them and especially in a 2 door. If yore going for a nice sounding system...components in the fron is a must. Here are some brand suggestions.

Head Units- Pioneer Premier, Pioneer, Alpine, and Eclipse are going to be the best bets, there are nicer but those shoot way up in price and arent needed for most people.

Amps- U.S. amps and Cadence make nice higher end amps..and people seem to love Directed for lower end amps...they are extremely cheap and make the advertised power from what I hear. Hifonics also makes nice amps, they are a little more than Directed but still nice amps.

Components- CDT, Koda, some people like the Type R's, but everytime I have heard a set they had no highs at all. I personally prefer CDT's. There are a ton other good brands out there...do some searching before you buy.

Subs- Resonant Engineering, Digital Designs, Elemental Designs, Image Dynamics, Type R's are ok at ebay prices, JL are ok but pricey for what you get, and Kickers are loud for the price, just dont expect excellent sound quality.

brands to run from- Pyramid, Power Akoustic, JVC, Sony, Dual, Lightning Audio, and anything from walmart.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

wooo ga, 

Power Akoustic amps are good now, dont be bashing if you dont know better.:newbie:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dflw_99 said:


> wooo ga,
> 
> Power Akoustic amps are good now, dont be bashing if you dont know better.:newbie:


This thread is not about dfending brands or calling people newbies. It is about posting your opinion on good speakers.....


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

true srry 

but dang dont be posting, knocking products in which he probably never used before. power acoustik in my opioion is better then the hiconices he mentioned. but that my oppion.

and to the orignal poster check out this site Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com

thier will back me up.


----------



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

Koda, CDT, Resonant Engineering, Digital Designs, Elemental Designs.....wtf, I've never heard of any of those brands. Never heard of Dual either.

And who makes a better head unit than Alpine?


Life without a Nissan isn't so bad....as long as there are still Honda's, Toyota's and Subaru's around, hehe.
:jawdrop: ...did I say that?


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

NSZ,

not trying to hate on you but those are pretty common brands


pioneers hu in my oppion are better.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

dflw_99 said:


> wooo ga,
> 
> Power Akoustic amps are good now, dont be bashing if you dont know better.:newbie:


Just tried thier "1800w" amp out of curiosty and it died after 2 days.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NSZnissan said:


> Koda, CDT, Resonant Engineering, Digital Designs, Elemental Designs.....wtf, I've never heard of any of those brands. Never heard of Dual either.
> 
> And who makes a better head unit than Alpine?
> 
> ...


I also prefer Pioneer Premier head units but Alpines are also nice.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

well ga


you probably did something wrong 2days in short for any amp. my guess would be you had a bad ground are the impedence to the amp was too low.


but they do have lemons as well, did you try to get an exchange???

i also agree pioneer and alpine are good decks
pansonic,jvc are good as well


----------

